# Hawk Pride North Alabama July 3-5



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I just found out about this. http://hawkpridemountainoffroad.com/



http://www.hawkprideoffroad.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=events&thread=257&page=1


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Might be worth checking out for sure.. Still a GOOOD ride for me to get there but not too bad.. Already have plans for the 4th but maybe I can catch the next one.. Timed, it must not be a WATER bog then.. LOL It would be good to race somewhere that don't have 36" of water in the pit, and some REAL mud for a change..


----------

